# Toronto's "S.T.A.R.T. Clinic"



## Dreamer'sHideaway (Jan 8, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone here has received Cognitive Behavioral Therapy (group or single) through the START Clinic in Toronto. I have been on a waitlist and am supposed to have my first group therapy appointment at some point in March. 
Right now I am feeling positive about therapy, though that could change if I feel intimidated by everyone I see there - but I'm not supposed to be thinking negatively, am I? *sweatdrop*


----------



## Dreamer'sHideaway (Jan 8, 2009)

*bumping this thread*


----------



## PuRex (Mar 19, 2011)

Sounds interesting. I live down in Scarborough and think this might be useful for me. How do I get on the wait list?


----------



## Dreamer'sHideaway (Jan 8, 2009)

PuRex said:


> Sounds interesting. I live down in Scarborough and think this might be useful for me. How do I get on the wait list?




  The receptionists are pretty nice whenever I have had to talk to them (that always makes a huge difference!). But if you're like me and hate using the phone you can send them an e-mail and visit their website for information:

http://www.startclinic.ca/ 

I visited with a doctor last spring who works from this clinic, and in the appointment they get a feel for what therapy would be best for you. In my case I am doing Cognitive Behavioural Therapy in a group (starting soon.... eeep!!) and then Exposure Therapy (also group I think) later this year.  

Hope this is somewhat helpful   If you have anymore questions feel free to ask.  

Right now my worry, for the group therapy is : "what if I'm the MOST socially anxious out of all of them, and they're all people that are way more successful in other areas of life than me?". (We love to compare ourselves to other people, don't we? Oh social phobia, you suck).


----------

